# Life



## charry (Aug 17, 2019)

Life

Who knows what’s in a lifetime
Never you or I
Living each day as it comes along
And the years go passing by
Then out of the blue your biggest shock
Which nobody could foresee
Devastating  your life style
A complete change for you and me,
7 years have passed since that sad day
But we have stayed strong,
And conquered the demons before Us,
Overcame the obstacles as they came along
And now as Our love grows stronger
Working together as a team
Nightmares are now a thing of the past
With great memories We both can dream


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2019)

Beautiful, Charry... sad, but very heartfelt.. I wish you both the strength to carry on...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh my!


----------



## charry (Aug 17, 2019)

Thankyou  x


----------

